# Feathers flew for Pure Michigan Hunt winners during waterfowl season



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Feathers flew for Pure Michigan Hunt winners during waterfowl season*

Contact: Katie Keen, 231-775-9727 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
Agency: Natural ResourcesOct. 28, 2013

Waterfowl season is well under way, and the Fish Point Managed Waterfowl Hunt Area recently hosted two of the Pure Michigan Hunt (PMH) winners on opening weekend.








Jim Bosscher from McBain chose Fish Point for his Pure Michigan waterfowl hunt. The opening morning of waterfowl season, Bosscher and three of his lucky friends got to pick first among the 35 total parties, or approximately 140 people.

PMH winners not only get to hunt at any of Michigan's first-class managed waterfowl hunt areas, they also get first pick at selecting their hunting area. Normally hunters are entered into a drawing to find out their order for choosing their hunting location. As an added bonus, PMH winners get to bring three friends with them to enjoy their prime hunting location.

"We saw hundreds of ducks and geese," said Bosscher. "We had plenty of shooting and even got some!"

Dave Gittins from Kawkawlin hadn't duck hunted in many years, although that didn't slow him down. He grabbed some of his close friends to fill up his four-person party limit, and also hunted Fish Point on the second day of the season.








"I had not duck hunted in over 20 years. It brought back some memories," stated Gittins. "I think that's a great part of every hunt - to listen and talk about past hunting trips."

Gittins hunted with a Remington 870 shotgun he won as part of his PMH prize package. The shotgun was donated by the Lake Effect Chapter of Ducks Unlimited. In addition to hunting licenses, PMH winners get a $4,000 prize package of hunting gear, including a shotgun, a rifle and a crossbow.

Both Bosscher and Gittins have already harvested their PMH elk, bear and spring turkeys. All that remains for them is their antlerless deer license, valid for anywhere in the state that is open to antlerless hunting. A full freezer of meat, new friendships and all the hunting gear they won will remind them of the memorable 2013 hunting season.

For your chance to win a $4,000 package of hunting licenses and gear donated by Michigan businesses and organizations, visit www.michigan.gov/puremichiganhunt to purchase unlimited $4 Pure Michigan Hunt applications and to view the extensive prize package.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

